
Raft consensus algorithm in JavaScript - austengary
https://github.com/kanaka/raft.js
======
themckman
I've seen a lot about Raft lately. I've recently built a Python library for
stream processing that uses multiprocessing to manage the stages of the data
pipeline and the thing I'm most interested in next is figuring out the best
way to distribute it across a cluster of machines and am curious using
something like Raft would be beneficial in managing the cluster of processes
in some way.

Also remember seeing Google's Millwheel which is of great interest considering
my current project.

------
mad44
Why? (I mean, why in JavaScript?)

~~~
lucian1900
Because, sadly, browsers are the most portable runtime we have available.

